# peptidesuk? anybody used?



## Jonsey911 (Jan 1, 2012)

as title says? how did you find using peptidesUK?

Thanks


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Yeh mate I'm onto my second order now. Peps seems great, always get fast delivery too.


----------



## Jonsey911 (Jan 1, 2012)

dusher said:


> Yeh mate I'm onto my second order now. Peps seems great, always get fast delivery too.


how much is p+p


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

good site imo


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Jonsey911 said:


> how much is p+p


Think I paid £2.50 last time


----------



## Bob &amp; Weave (Apr 28, 2012)

yep £2.50 for p&P.. great site, I ordered from there at 8am on Monday, received my goods on Tuesday... i was only after bacteriostatic water, i had placed an order with www.bacteriostatic-water.co.uk and they seemed to be taking forever, tried peptides uk and recieved the very next day.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

How were these packed when they turned up?


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

crazypaver1 said:


> How were these packed when they turned up?


Mine was just in a plain brown jiffy package. Just with the my address on, discrete.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

crazypaver1 said:


> How were these packed when they turned up?


Mine came in a bright yellow package labeled "Does not contain steroids" :laugh:

no, they were in a discrete jiffy bud


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Uk_mb said:


> Mine came in a bright yellow package labeled "Does not contain steroids" :laugh:
> 
> no, they were in a discrete jiffy bud


lol, reminds me of a tshirt Ive just bought for my holidays :rolleye:


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Ordered from these 2day


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

crazypaver1 said:


> Ordered from these 2day


What did you order mate? Im on the GHRP2 and Mod GRF now. Seem great to me.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

dusher:3223288 said:


> What did you order mate? Im on the GHRP2 and Mod GRF now. Seem great to me.


Thats what i.got, how long you been on?


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

crazypaver1 said:


> Thats what i.got, how long you been on?


Probs 6 weeks mate. Good sleep, clearing skin up, muscles feel fuller, aches and pains have gone (main reason I take them) and I think its helping me lean up (although Im on other things too so cant really compare)


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Bought a tester at first then ordered again and got this kit:

http://www.peptidesuk.co.uk/index.php?page=shop.product_details&flypage=flypage_new.tpl&product_id=42&category_id=39&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=1

Working a treat


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

What dose you on? When did it start working?


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

crazypaver1 said:


> What dose you on? When did it start working?


100mcg of each 2-3times a day.

To be honest mate different effects start begin at different times for me. Better sleep is almost instant, fuller muscles and relief from aches happen week 1-2. Then the clearing of my skin etc takes a little longer. The fat loss even longer again and I'm sure its going to help with gaining mass in the long run due to the IGF-1 increase.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Nice, at what week was fat loss? Noticable?


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

crazypaver1 said:


> Nice, at what week was fat loss? Noticable?


Thats where I cant be sure. I am using them pre fasted workout, pwo (after weights, before cardio) and pre bed. Its probably helping but it must be the cardio that's doing the work. I will wait to see what Im like using them while bulking.


----------



## Jonsey911 (Jan 1, 2012)

mine arrived today, very speedy


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Jonsey911 said:


> mine arrived today, very speedy


Was with me too. What did you get?


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

dusher said:


> Was with me too. What did you get?


Bloody el its like xmas !


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Uk_mb said:


> Bloody el its like xmas !


If only my christmas presents were as good at that. Although I do love some fresh socks Id much rather some sus ha


----------



## Jonsey911 (Jan 1, 2012)

dusher said:


> Was with me too. What did you get?


ghrp-2 and mod grf 1-29 with some melonantan


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Just ordered some melanotan today myself. Holiday 4 weeks today, hoping this will stop me burning. Can never be bothered putting on sun cream ha


----------



## squire31 (Jun 25, 2012)

they sell some of there products on ebay, got mine from here quick post grate product!


----------

